# Brinkmann Smoke n Grill ECB - New Charcoal Pan Mod



## adoug56 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hey guys just got home from Home Depot with a Masterbuilt mini charcoal grill for $20 and the base works perfectly as a new charcoal pan. It has an adjustable vent and holes for ash to fall through into a catcher. I mounted the legs of the ECB on the outside and it just lifts right off. The height seems almost the same as the original charcoal pan too. Gonna smoke some ribs tonight.













charcoal1.jpg



__ adoug56
__ Jun 11, 2014


















charcoal2.jpg



__ adoug56
__ Jun 11, 2014


















charcoal4.jpg



__ adoug56
__ Jun 11, 2014


















charcoal3.jpg



__ adoug56
__ Jun 11, 2014


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 12, 2014)

That's a pretty sweet mod, adoug56. Why don't you join the ECB Owners group? Here's where we are located:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/3159/ecb-owners-group


----------

